# So Black Templars...



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok...so...i want to play Black templar...my question is;

How many SM scouts will i need?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Why would you "need" any?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

You cant take them as BT, so I wouldnt worry about it too much.


----------



## indigenous (Jul 18, 2010)

You do use scouts in a Black Templar army, except they are used as Neophytes. I think that is probably what he means. If you are putting them in squad you need to have more initiates than neophytes. So from the amount of intiates you have and what type of army your bringing to the table you should be able to tell how many you'll need.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

well i guess i should of ask...when running foot slogging what is a good number of Neophytes per squad? i know you need to run 10 Initiates. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have ten neophytes that i split in various ways. It depends on how big your squads are really. If your planning on running squads from your edge until hey meet the enemy then I'd take at least two per squad.

If your enemy is a shooting based army I'd take more per squad because that's where they count the most. keep in mind that neophytes dont get the benefit of the AAC vow.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

thankyou for the input


----------

